# Lindberg Lindy Loonies July 1 2010



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Looks like July 1 2010 for release, nice site to browse

click here

http://www.weird-ohs.com/scuttlebucket.html

Hawk makes figures also check it out.

http://www.weird-ohs.com/wefi.html

Randy


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I remember them quite well when I was a kid. I know I had a couple of the silly surfers and also remember Rat Fink. I remember rabbit's feet too. They all came and went in phases. The Weird-Ohs/Silly Surfers back then of course were the kits only. I don't recall all of the other things they marketed though like the cards and such. These new toys look like small pre-made silly surfers/weird-ohs. The kits are probably being bought by us old guys. Great times to reminisce about.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

You "old guys" and us "newer guys" looking to build cartoon model kits.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> You "old guys" and us "newer guys" looking to build cartoon model kits.


Well by old I suppose I mean over 40 which I experienced a long time ago. I have the Hot Dogger Hangin Ten on the bench now which I am building for my 28 year old son. He surfed when he was growing up here near Cocoa Beach but now lives in Austin,TX. I thought it would remind him of those days since there is no surfing near Austin. I am going to do Hot Dogger and Surf Bunny Ridin Tandem for my other son as well.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm 36!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

You are not an official old guy then! LOL Count your blessings as they will soon pass! I'm 57 but only 6 months away from retiring when I can devote a bunch more time to this hobby.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, the kids at my hobby store think I'm old and they're only 16-22.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I am 55 been retired for 10 years now, I am old also, enjoy free time for modeling and collecting rare kits.
I had had very little time to build and paint when I was working.

randy


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Well, the kids at my hobby store think I'm old and they're only 16-22.


I'd love to get into your shop but don't have plans to go that far north any time soon. And it is great to hear you are getting younger people in the shop. I could get neither of my two sons to do hobbies much. They are both quite intelligent but it never tweaked their interests. And when I started as a 7 or 8 year old my dad never did or had any interest in it. My two younger brothers did it briefly but I was the only one that kept on doing it. Started with plastic models, migrated to serious model rocketry which I still do, did the occasional plastic model during the rocket years, and now have moved back to spending much more time on plastic. Also flew big RC gliders for a while and have a big one in build I need to finish and go out and fly again. I will have the time to do that soon.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Great news. Thanks for the link Randy!!


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Not too sure about the Wierd-oh toys. I'd rather build the kits. The re-issue of the Loonies is cool though.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

buzzconroy said:


> Looks like July 1 2010 for release...


"On _*or about*_ July 1" according to the website you posted the link for. I'd say we'll be lucky to see them on the shelves sometime during the second week of July. 

Not to add fuel to the "old guys vs. young guys" debate, but for those of us who are old enough to remember when these kits were originally issued it's a great time to be a styrene modeler!


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

I prefer the kits to the figures myself, but I have to say I'll probably get at least one or two of the figs to keep in package. I love the use of the artwork and color composition. My set of Weird-oh's is from the 90's reissue, so the boxes look terrible, not worth keeping around after they're built.

Oh, and I've been wondering for a while if I'm the youngest builder here. Can anyone go lower than 32?


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

northjason said:


> Oh, and I've been wondering for a while if I'm the youngest builder here. Can anyone go lower than 32?


That's a topic for a new thread poll. I'm curious too. It seems that the majority here would be born bettween 1955-1965: The late boomer years. I'm 1959 and just joined the half-century geezer club.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

My son's a member here and he's 25......

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

louspal said:


> That's a topic for a new thread poll. I'm curious too. It seems that the majority here would be born bettween 1955-1965: The late boomer years. I'm 1959 and just joined the half-century geezer club.


There was a thread on this subject last year--no poll, just members posting their ages. Of those members who posted their exact age (as opposed to "mid-50s" or "40+") the youngest was 18 and the oldest was 61, with most of us being between the ages of 42 and 55. So you're correct Louspal, the majority of us are "boomers".


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

They are taking orders now on the four pack special.

Randy


----------

